# Little Caesars gave me a Doordash pizza bag when picking up the order



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Guess it is a promotion for them starting delivery. What do you think I can get for it on Ebay?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

lol why sell if you can use it for your pizza deliveries?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Guess it is a promotion for them starting delivery. What do you think I can get for it on Ebay?


If it's a pizza bag it's worth keeping but I have never seen a DD pizza bag. If it's the tote bag you can buy them for $8.00 brand new so unless you find the biggest sucker on the planet it's not enough to even bother with.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Everytime I pick up from Little Seizures they're always out lol


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Seamus said:


> If it's a pizza bag it's worth keeping but I have never seen a DD pizza bag. If it's the tote bag you can buy them for $8.00 brand new so unless you find the biggest sucker on the planet it's not enough to even bother with.


Guess I will hang on to it. Maybe one day it will be a collectors item.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> If it's a pizza bag it's worth keeping but I have never seen a DD pizza bag. If it's the tote bag you can buy them for $8.00 brand new so unless you find the biggest sucker on the planet it's not enough to even bother with.


I knew two guys who make a tidy sum (more than I make driving) by buying tools at Harbor Freight and selling them on eBay for 1.5-2 times as much. <Insert PTBarnum quote here>

With any luck, I've done my last LC delivery. Pulled into one on Tues. They had their GH tablet all boxed up ready to ship back. Had to pull it out and turn it on to process my order. They were never bad, but they were never really good, either. I don't remember ever getting <$5 tip, regardless of the size of the order, and I once delivered 10.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> I knew two guys who make a tidy sum (more than I make driving) by buying tools at Harbor Freight and selling them on eBay for 1.5-2 times as much. <Insert PTBarnum quote here>
> 
> With any luck, I've done my last LC delivery. Pulled into one on Tues. They had their GH tablet all boxed up ready to ship back. Had to pull it out and turn it on to process my order. They were never bad, but they were never really good, either. I don't remember ever getting <$5 tip, regardless of the size of the order, and I once delivered 10.


that's great you never mad less than $5


----------

